# Truth in Nature Campout & Survival Skills Challenge! UPDATED W/ PICS



## jeffdavis20 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey guys - 

Just wanted to let everyone know about our upcoming May program for middle and high school aged single parent youth.  Registration is open and all the details are in the flyer below and if you want to find out more about our outdoor ministry for single parent youth visit www.truthinnature.org 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## cheeber (Apr 27, 2012)

Great Idea.  Good Luck with the event.


----------



## jeffdavis20 (Apr 28, 2012)

cheeber said:


> Great Idea.  Good Luck with the event.



Thanks Cheeber!  We are looking forward to it!


----------



## jeffdavis20 (May 21, 2012)

We had a great Survival Skill Challenge and Campout this past weekend.  God really blessed us with great weather and we not only learned some skills on surviving if you get lost in the woods but also how to be found spritually in Christ!  If you know of a you th from a one parent household that would benefit from this ministry please put them in touch with us!  Thanks!

Enjoy the pics.......


----------



## westcobbdog (May 22, 2012)

great job guy!


----------



## fulldraw74 (May 22, 2012)

westcobbdog said:


> great job guy!



x2....


----------



## jeffdavis20 (May 22, 2012)

Thanks guys.  The good Lord blessed us with a great program and great group of youth and volunteers.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (May 22, 2012)

Great idea!


----------



## bigox911 (May 22, 2012)

westcobbdog said:


> great job guy!


----------



## thurmongene (May 22, 2012)

I wish I could go also. Hay can someone put me together with the guys that made that good looking lean to?


----------



## Sweetwater (May 23, 2012)

bigox911 said:


>


----------



## jeffdavis20 (May 23, 2012)

thurmongene said:


> I wish I could go also. Hay can someone put me together with the guys that made that good looking lean to?



 Man it was a lot of fun....  Yeah that lean to was looking good.  I did not post pictures of all three but the two I did post they did an outstanding job.  Proud of all the youth that came together and did a great job learning how to survive.


----------

